# i hate my britax marathon....



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

i've heard such great things, but.... I installed it, at full recline, and it is still straight upright. (it's rear facing for 18 lb, 8 mo dd). dd fell asleep in it and her head just flops forward... so uncomfortable!!!

the line that should be level to the ground is about 35 degree angle, and it doesn't go back any further.... what am i doing wrong??

i'm seriously considering returning it and getting something else unless anyone can help me!!


----------



## dany (Oct 10, 2006)

Try sticking a rolled up towel or swim noodle under the Britax, in the crack of the car's seat - this is what I had to do for mine, and it worked fabulously.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

oh I drive a 06 subaru forester if that matters.


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, no, don't say that, that's the seat we have for DS!!









Maybe have a certified safety seat technician take a look at it?? Just to make sure you have it installed safely, and see if there's anything you can do or change that will affect the incline for the better?? Our son is still in his bucket, so we haven't tried our marathon yet...so I don't have any first-hand experience for you, sorry.

Good luck, I hope it ends up working out OK for you and your DD.

ETA: Oh yeah, we have a rolled up towel in the crack of the seat underneath of our bucket. But my cousin (who is a police officer and trained to do the whole safety-seat installation thing) installed it. I don't know as that I'd trust myself to install a seat correctly and with a towel to modify the angle.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Yes, like many rfing seats, you need to prop up the front of the seat to get the proper recline, especially if your car has very firm seats. Buy a pool noodle for $1.50 at kmart and cut it, and use one or two to modify the angle, or use rolled up towels til you get it right. Also, if you really crank back on the tether, you can get it to recline more.


----------



## Orionbelt (Aug 27, 2007)

We have both kids in the marathon and the rear facing seat is perfect with a rolled up towel under it. It works because DS falls asleep in it and his head just flops to the side..not the front...hope this helps!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Another vote for the rolled towel.


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

Definately have a car seat technician install it (and show you how to do it properly in cast you need to move it). The marathon is one of the best seats out there, and if you return it and get something else you'll propbably have the same problem with almost any other seat. A lot of techs at stores or police station will put it in for free.


----------



## Indysmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds like you need some help with proper installation.

I have had one for my DS who just turned 3 since he was born and we also got one for my DD (she is now almost 6 mo.) since she was born. We have never had that problem and we have also never used a rolled up towel to level. We do have a Toyota mini van and I found that I needed to give the seat room (pushed all the way back, away from drivers seat) with the rear facing option so DD was in the correct position.

On another note, babies are floppy and to us adults it may look uncomfortable but to them it is just peachy... No neck kinks for them when sleeping funny. Or so I've noticed as a mama of 2 now.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

You do NOT need to use a rolled towel or pool noodle on a Britax.

Do you have your seat rearfacing tethered? (You should). You can adjust the recline with the tether.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

We have a marathon installed rear facing with latch system. What do guys you mean by tethered?


----------



## Artymisia (Jul 5, 2006)

I have the decathlon which is similar. I've noticed that the incline of the seat makes a really big difference. We have a Saturn Aura and the baby seat sits almost vertically. My mother has a Honda Accord and it looks much more comfortable.

If you are still rear-facing ignore the tether comment. the LATCH system has a top tether (above the seat on the rear dashboard) but only for forward facing. The only instances I know of where a rear-facing seat uses the tether is in Minivans or large SUVs where I think there is one on the floor.


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

I have both of my rear-facing marathons tethered. It was the only way I could get the recline right on the baby's seat. I thought that all of the newer cars with the latch system had a tether on the floor for rear-facing seats...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Tether that sucker.

-Angela


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

the towel worked wonders. I now love my seat. Everything else about it is fabulous and Maya seems to like it too.

Next I am going to check out the tethers







Thanks all!!!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, definitely tether it. We have DS in a Marathon, RF in our Ford Focus. It is installed with LATCH, and then tethered to a metal piece anchored to the car floor under the front seat. The tether really helped to get the proper recline on our seat, which was important to us since DS was in it from 4.5 months. It also makes the installation rock-solid.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artymisia* 
I

If you are still rear-facing ignore the tether comment. the LATCH system has a top tether (above the seat on the rear dashboard) but only for forward facing. The only instances I know of where a rear-facing seat uses the tether is in Minivans or large SUVs where I think there is one on the floor.

You are EXTREMELY incorrect and offering dangerous advice.

All convertible Britaxes can be tethered RF and SHOULD be tethered RF, regardless of what kind of auto they are harnessed in, and regardless if seats are installed with a seatbelt or lower anchors.

OP, your seat has a tether coming out of the top of the carseat. It should be attached to an immovable point in front of the seat, using the D-ring that comes with your seat. Consult your manual.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
the towel worked wonders. I now love my seat. Everything else about it is fabulous and Maya seems to like it too.

Next I am going to check out the tethers







Thanks all!!!

You do NOT NEED A TOWEL. Please take it out and install with the top tether


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artymisia* 
I have the decathlon which is similar. I've noticed that the incline of the seat makes a really big difference. We have a Saturn Aura and the baby seat sits almost vertically. My mother has a Honda Accord and it looks much more comfortable.

If you are still rear-facing ignore the tether comment. the LATCH system has a top tether (above the seat on the rear dashboard) but only for forward facing. The only instances I know of where a rear-facing seat uses the tether is in Minivans or large SUVs where I think there is one on the floor.

No, no no. Britax seats tether rear facing.

Much safer

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
You do NOT NEED A TOWEL. Please take it out and install with the top tether

















:









-Angela


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

Tether it...get tether out of back pouch...unclip the D-ring at the end...locate immovable part of vehicle (usually seat track/leg of drivers or passengers seat...thread d ring through loop on the end...clip tether to it...tighten to proper angle...Voila! You can choose the best angle for you childs' age by tightening or loosening the tether!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

A police officer who is certified to install car seats installed our Marathon and used a rolled up towel and did not tether it to the bottom of the front seat frame w/ the D ring.







:


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

Yes, I've heard of some telling parents to take off the RFing tether.







: It's IN the manual! Go ahead and get rid of that towel and add the tether. The MA is one of the easiest seats to install. You'll have it much safer afterward.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Do you have a picture of your seat installed?







:


----------



## All together ooky (Jun 3, 2004)

Please remove the towel and tether the seat to a non-movable point (like a front seat post). There are directions in the manual (Versa Tether). Britax does not recommend using towels or pool noodles. It is not neccessary.

Being able to rear-face tether is a great safety plus for the Britaxes. It prevents rebound and adds stability in side-impacts and roll-overs.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay - I tethered it to the bottom immovable part of the front seat just like the instructions say to do.

It makes me so irritated that a trained professional installed my car seat wrong.







: My mom had installed it for us when DD was born, but we decided to take it out and use an infant seat for a while. We were recently ready to switch back to the Marathon, and I thought it would be best to make an appt w/ the police department to have someone that is trained in car seat safety install it for us.

When my mom had it in there, she had it tethered just like the instruction manual says to do. Although, she also had a towel under it because my back seat has a pretty steep incline.

Even though I tethered it to the floor after reading this thread, I still left the towel there the way the officer had it. I guess I don't see how it could sit in the right position with my seat being at such a steep angle without the towel, but it _must_ be possible.







: I'll go out there tomorrow and see if I can get it figured out.

I was watching as the officer installed the seat. When I asked him about the tether, he said that they don't need to be tethered rear-facing. I thought he must know what he's talking about, but I guess not. Why would he not know that??? Isn't that his job?

One thing does confuse me: I remember reading that with the infant seat we had, part of what helps the baby to stay safe in a crash is that the seat is able to flip up and hit the back seat, essentially cocooning the baby inside upon impact. I thought maybe that's why the car seat guy said that the Marathon doesn't need to be tethered while rear-facing, because having the seat flip toward the back seat is actually a desired effect in a crash. He didn't actually say that, but I suppose that's why I didn't question him not tethering it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
One thing does confuse me: I remember reading that with the infant seat we had, part of what helps the baby to stay safe in a crash is that the seat is able to flip up and hit the back seat, essentially cocooning the baby inside upon impact. I thought maybe that's why the car seat guy said that the Marathon doesn't need to be tethered while rear-facing, because having the seat flip toward the back seat is actually a desired effect in a crash. He didn't actually say that, but I suppose that's why I didn't question him not tethering it.

Yeah, and see I don't buy cocooning. That's why I have a companion for an infant seat.

-Angela


----------



## All together ooky (Jun 3, 2004)

I personally don't think that cocooning is a "safety" feature. It's just what happens to the seat in a crash.

Oh, and the police officer may not be a certified tech. Many just have a short course 8 hours but aren't certified. A certified tech takes a 40 hour course. If he is unfamiliar with the seat he should have read the manual.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I always thought the rebound/cocooning things sounded fishy. When I first put our infant seat in and saw that it was only held down by the lap belt (which would essentially act as a "hinge" as the seat flipped up) I thought to myself, "That doesn't look right!" .....but then I read on some car seat safety site about the cocooning thing and just figured that must be how they're designed. In a way, it made sense. When you think about car seat taking the momentum from the impact and flying foward instead of a baby's (who is buckled down in a stationary seat) neck flying forward...it seems like the former would be safer. But I admit that the idea of a car seat only being held down by the lap belt does grate against my better sensibilities.

*How do I find a certified tech?* I clicked on the "Certified Car Seat Inspection Stations in the U.S." sticky at the top of this board and found the closest inspection site. The contact info is for the SAME GUY that installed my seat.







:

ETA - Sorry for being a thread-hijacker... hopefully the OP is benefitting from all of my stupid questions LOL


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I always thought the rebound/cocooning things sounded fishy. When I first put our infant seat in and saw that it was only held down by the lap belt (which would essentially act as a "hinge" as the seat flipped up) I thought to myself, "That doesn't look right!" .....but then I read on some car seat safety site about the cocooning thing and just figured that must be how they're designed. In a way, it made sense. When you think about car seat taking the momentum from the impact and flying foward instead of a baby's (who is buckled down in a stationary seat) neck flying forward...it seems like the former would be safer. But I admit that the idea of a car seat only being held down by the lap belt does grate against my better sensibilities.

Yeah, see, I don't buy that that is the safest way for a baby to be held in a crash. So, for an infant seat I will use the companion until there's something better on the market.

-Angela


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Your tech might very well be certified. I am certified and we were never taught how to rear face tether in our class. They talked about it and showed us the D-ring but I doubt many of the newly minted techs walked away knowing what they were doing! In in all the check's I've done, I've only had a few Britax seats come through. Some techs just aren't totally up on things, unfortunatly!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Good to know! Thanks, Ilovemyavery - I've been thinking that it might seem a little weird to DH that I'm changing what the car seat guy did because of what some mommas told me on one of my chatty mommy forums.







Of course, I value all of the advice that I have gotten, but it'll be easier to tell DH that a certified car seat tech got on the board and told me to tether and that the tech who helped us may not have been up to speed on rear-facing tethering. ...and it also gives me peace of mind as well.


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
A police officer who is certified to install car seats installed our Marathon and used a rolled up towel and did not tether it to the bottom of the front seat frame w/ the D ring.







:


Most (but not all) police officers are not as familiar with all of the seats available (and their features) as "mommy techs" (techs who are certified because they WANT to be.) Some were not taught about RF tethering ("oh, they're never see a Britax seat in our area, so we don't mention it!") or didn't pay attention when it _was_ explained.







:

While Britax allows use of a noodle or rolled up towel, they're not necessary and the tether can be used to assist in getting a proper recline.


----------

